# I can't believe what I've been missing out on...HI IM NEW!!



## LeMacDiva (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't believe I just found this website.  It's sooo great to know I'm not that only MAC addict out there!!!

Hi to EVERYONE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





THANK-YOU SPECKTRA!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Susanne (Aug 12, 2008)

and enjoy!!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## X_cinderella_X (Aug 12, 2008)

welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im new too


----------



## TDoll (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X_cinderella_X* 

 
_welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im new too_

 

Welcome to you!!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------

